# Electric Ramp Please help



## derricks (23 March 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get an ordinary manual horse box ramp converted into an electric ramp. My ramp on my lorry is so heavy and impossible for one person to lift on there own, I always have to ask for help at shows to lift the ramp and always have to rely on someone being at home if im going off anywhere, which isnt always very practicle.
If this is possible does anyone know where I can by the kit to convert it or anywhere in the Somerset area where I could take my lorry to be converted,I have tried a google search but cant seem to find anything.
Thanks


----------



## hollyzippo (23 March 2007)

Cant help with where to take it but i'd imagine it can be done as I know someone at our yard looked into having it undone- was expensive tho I think! Would it be feasible to change the box if you cant find anywhere?


----------



## Ferdinase514 (23 March 2007)

It would probably be cheaper to get the springs on your exsisting ramp adjusted to make it easier to lift.

My old lorry had tightened springs so that you could lift it very easily. It sat above the ground when down, so you needed to step on it before the horse, does that make sense?


----------



## derricks (23 March 2007)

Thanks but my OH built it from scratch so dont think it would go down to well if I decided to change the whole thing.
The springs are new and have been adjusted to the max, the ramp is just really heavy as it has thick wood and rubber on it for safety.


----------



## Lynne21 (23 March 2007)

Was told by a horse transporter that if you do not use your lorry on a very regular basis (ie transporting horses) then an electric or hydraulic ramp will quite probably seize up and you could be in deep kaka 'cos there is no way of doing a quick fix!!  Personally I would look into getting your existing ramp adjusted (unless you are a horse transporter or similar LOL!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## derricks (23 March 2007)

Dont fancy that happening, perhaps I'll have a re-think

Thanks for your comments


----------



## hollyzippo (23 March 2007)

Yeah YO's ramp got stuck up with neice's pony in! Luckily it was only 12,2 and they got it out thru the living door onto a bank! most safe I know!!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




Has put me off them big style!


----------



## filly190 (23 March 2007)

I went to looks at Whittakers lorries some time ago and they advised me against an electric ramp for these reasons (ps I was'nt buying, just looking)


----------



## Ferdinase514 (23 March 2007)

I have a hydraulic/electric ramp on my new lorry.

It is only hydraulic to go up, it comes down by gravity, when you press a release valve, therefore it would be very unlikely to get stuck


----------



## kirstyfk (23 March 2007)

Thats a really good idea Finn. Our old lorry had one which was great. Until the motor fell off when we were taking a friends horse home. Some how my dad, my friends dad and my friends brother managed to get the ramp down and back up again and we got a new motor and it was all fine again.


----------



## seza (23 March 2007)

I couldn't manage without an electric ramp.  It goes up by motor but comes down under released pressure so that you couldn't get it stuck.  It is much admired at shows


----------



## chriscrogul (23 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks but my OH built it from scratch so dont think it would go down to well if I decided to change the whole thing.
The springs are new and have been adjusted to the max, the ramp is just really heavy as it has thick wood and rubber on it for safety. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I had the same problem on one of my lorries; I was struggling with the springs tightened to the max.  The problem was that the springs were fitted in the wrong place, once OH had moved them up the ramp/body (small bit of welding involved) the problem was solved!


----------

